# Keg Ninja Software



## GrumpyPaul (21/12/17)

I stumbled across this site the other day. 

Keg Ninja is an online brewery management site. Seems to cover every from from inventory, recipe building, brew day, fermentation, packaging and even has a tap last. 

The interface is well presented and seems pretty easy to use.

Best of all its free. And always will be according to the site. 

Ive just been playing around so far and not actually brewed with it but the brew day seems to step you through the process with timers etc.

Easy to upload existing .xml recipe files too.

Check it out. 

https://keg.ninja


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (21/12/17)

Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## thisispants (21/12/17)

My only issue with sites like this one and brewtoad is that the developers can just stop at any point and then your recipes are gone.


----------



## Dae Tripper (21/12/17)

Thanks Grumpy. It is very tempting...


----------



## moonhead (22/12/17)

thisispants said:


> My only issue with sites like this one and brewtoad is that the developers can just stop at any point and then your recipes are gone.



For sure, I question their business model, if they're not charging for access, and they say they're not going to use advertising, how are they paying for the hosting and traffic for the site?


----------



## Brewnicorn (22/12/17)

Possibly a big brewer in the background checking trends in brewing and recipe mining. Might offset their development? Who knows. Always keep a back up copy I guess...


----------



## Fro-Daddy (5/1/18)

I'll be using this for my first AG soon.
You can save recipes as an XML file I believe, so always handy to keep them as a back up.


----------



## Fro-Daddy (23/1/18)

I used this last weekend, there are handy warnings/notifications for hop additions, tells you when to get stuff ready for the next step etc. Some features would be more focused on the novice brewer (like me).
I plan on using it again in 2 weeks, just need to come up with a recipe!



moonhead said:


> For sure, I question their business model, if they're not charging for access, and they say they're not going to use advertising, how are they paying for the hosting and traffic for the site?


People can donate via PayPal or feed the developer pop tarts haha.


----------

